# Wildlife Section request - NOW ACTIVE



## Pusser

Although I know very little about this subject, I always like reading about wildlife and see pictures. I wonder if it is worthwhile having a section for Wildlife where we can post comments about interesting or unusual happenings. Afterall, dogs do all right on here so I think Birds and vermin should have a chance.

What I would have said if there had been a section is that the Red Kite, common really only over the Chilterns is now a common sight over Aylesbury. Never seen a Red Kite over Aylesbury in the last 25 years. Plus there seems to be loads more pairs swirling around twixt Aylesbury and High Wycombe.


----------



## baldybazza

Good idea Pusser we would like that too.

We used to go to a CS at Stokenchurch just to see the Red Kites shortly after they were introduced into that area so I am not surprised they have reached Aylesbury. Wonderful to watch them.

Jan


----------



## Ginamo

Yes, we would enjoy that as well. We have many different species in the garden, includig moorhens who queue up on the front doorstep to be fed in the mornings. 

Gina


----------



## 99843

We live near Harwood where they were introduced a few years ago, now we see them nearly everyday. My son once counted thirteen together above the farm were he works. They are truly a magnificent sight


----------



## Broom

Hi Pusser

Good idea go for it, have seen red Kites over our house, they can be seen most days at Braham Park

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## 99843

Just arrived home to see a red kite above my house. It was having a right old set to with a crow. I think the crow did not like the kite in his air space,they are very territorial.


----------



## Pusser

tanky said:


> Just arrived home to see a red kite above my house. It was having a right old set to with a crow. I think the crow did not like the kite in his air space,they are very territorial.


I've got to get glasses. I thought you wrote a set to with a cow. That I would really love to see.  (Whose a greedy hawk then  )

I shall have to ask Nukes to see if he minds a yet another forum topic to add. 

Just though maybe Nature Watch would be better as that would include trees and stuff.


----------



## mauramac

What does a Red Kite look like then Pusser :lol: 

Not sure we got any of those here in Kent .....BUT......

we have had 3 pure white albino squirrels in our garden over the years


and and .....

We do have sparrow hawks 8O 

They pluck the poor old ring neck pigeons out of the air and then proceed to strip them in my garden :evil: 

yes I know, nobody likes pigeons but still it is a bit barbaric to eat your own species, why cant they get that great big fat rat I'm sure I keep seeing 8O 8O


----------



## geraldandannie

mauramac said:


> What does a Red Kite look like then Pusser


A bit like this, Maura :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Broom

Hi All

I would like to start a bit of a competition up. 

Who sees the first Swallow 

Who hears the first Cuchoo

Those in the south would stand the best chance of winning obviously, 15th April up hear for the Swallow a bit later for the Cuckoo

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## mauramac

Gerald: Oooooh thats pretty - you not going to fall into the obvious trap then eh?...... but I thought I could rely on Pusser to pick up the bait  

Broom: Never mind a competition....can I have your pooch please?


----------



## bognormike

Red kites are superb to watch, Pusser; our daughter lives at Haddenham, and they are fairly common there, so not far to you at Aylesbury. 

They were the scavengers of the countryside centuries ago, but were hunted to almost extinction, and the crows took over their jobs! Now the crows are getting uppity 8) , being pushed around.


----------



## Broom

Hi Mauramac

No chance, the wife, a leg, not Mitsi

Broom


----------



## Pusser

mauramac said:


> What does a Red Kite look like then Pusser :lol:
> 
> Not sure we got any of those here in Kent .....BUT......
> 
> we have had 3 pure white albino squirrels in our garden over the years
> 
> and and .....
> 
> We do have sparrow hawks 8O
> 
> They pluck the poor old ring neck pigeons out of the air and then proceed to strip them in my garden :evil:
> 
> yes I know, nobody likes pigeons but still it is a bit barbaric to eat your own species, why cant they get that great big fat rat I'm sure I keep seeing 8O 8O


I like the ring necked (doves) I thought orginating from Canada I believe. When they mate that tiggle each others necks until they get turned on and then play piggy back. I think they pair for life but as you say, the hawks will have them as they will make a fine dinner and easier to carry off than a cow.


----------



## Pusser

bognormike said:


> Red kites are superb to watch, Pusser; our daughter lives at Haddenham, and they are fairly common there, so not far to you at Aylesbury.
> 
> They were the scavengers of the countryside centuries ago, but were hunted to almost extinction, and the crows took over their jobs! Now the crows are getting uppity 8) , being pushed around.


I have seen them as I have been through that village, (meant to be the largest village in UK) but never over Aylesbury until yesterday. I am just hoping they like the river and flood plain at the bottom of my garden as I could watch those birds for hours. We are very lucky. We have kingfishers, herons of course (Eva Heron is a frequent diner at my pond and thinking of giving her air miles), both types of wood packers one of which aeriates our lawn looking for, I think, DaddyLongLegs lavae, Kookaburras and parrots. :roll: and I think our grass snakes have buggered off which is a pity but the missus is overjoyed.  I have asked her to try and sell the mongoose as it is now surplus to reqirements.


----------



## 96299

I`m all for a wildlife section,go for it.  

The ring neck dove is a collard dove,originating from India I think.One of,if not the most traveled bird.It has gone round most of the globe.

steve


----------



## Pusser

Chigman said:


> I`m all for a wildlife section,go for it.
> 
> The ring neck dove is a collard dove,originating from India I think.One of,if not the most traveled bird.It has gone round most of the globe.
> 
> steve


I think I was thinking of the Canadian Goose.  But close enough 8)


----------



## Groper

Brilliant idea Pusser. 
Re Collared Doves 
I am not sure where they originated from but in 1932 they were no nearer than Hungary,they first bred in Norfolk in 1955.It is estimated there are now 200,000 breeding pairs - some population explosion! 

Clive


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got back from walking Mitsi, Curlew and Oyster catchers have today just moved into their summer residence, on the marsh land at the side of the river Wharfe, signs and reports of an Otter in the river, not seen it yet but will keep a look out, today i have noticed a first glimmer of spring.

best regards
Broom


----------



## damondunc

And there was i mightily impressed by your knowledge -- until

Pusser wrote
I think I was thinking of the Canadian Goose. But close enough 


:lol: :lol: 

I saw a Hoopee bird nr Andover years ago , we do have a lot of goldfinches here but i see they are on the increase.

Chris


----------



## 99843

Hi Broom
I'll bet that Otter turns out to be a mink


----------



## glacier

Can I suggest a title for the Wlldlife Section

"What's on your nuts?"

Just has a greater spotted woodpecker on mine! Wonderful bird!

Glacier

PS I am sure someone can come up with a better title?


----------



## Ginamo

How about Fur and Feathers?

Gina.


----------



## DC4JC

I live in Wiltshire and often use the M40 to get into Luton and its amazing the amount of Red Kites you see. It can be quite distracting.

As for spread I have seen one on the M4 near Hungerford, so they are moving further and further afield.

We went to Bibury over Easter and whilst out walking saw a pair of woodcocks! Never seen these before.

Dave


----------



## Groper

I live in Wales and find it ironic that to be sure of seeing a Red Kite I have to travel 60-70 miles.
My younger son lives near Oxford and sees them on a daily basis.
My elder son lives in Scotland and again I am more likely to see one there than at home.

Clive


----------



## Pusser

Ginamo said:


> How about Fur and Feathers?
> 
> Gina.


It's Wildlife, not Wildlife uncovered.


----------



## 97984

We were in the Didcot/Appleford area on Monday to do some family history research...there were Red Kites everywhere, some 20-30 ft above us  

Only regret...we didn't take a telephoto lens with us..only a wide angle for photographing parish records/gravestones etc   Must head back over there again...with the right gear this time


----------



## 104477

Great idea for a forum.

For a title how about:-

Between the Woods and the Water

Should cover the scope for all types of wildlife both here and abroad, flora and fauna. 
Rob.


----------



## 99843

How about 
All creatures Great and Small 
Hi glacier
Don-t think I would fancy a woodpecker on my nuts 8O


----------



## bognormike

OK you guys, several meetings have been held of the "new forums eligibility committee", going on into the wee small hours of Monday afternoon :roll: , at which it was finally agreed that this forum be set up & be called



NATURE WATCH


so here you go, and any smutty stuff will go straight to the members bar! 

We'll attempt to move any appropriate threads here from Off topic.


  8)


----------



## bognormike

I've moved a few other threads over from off topic, if anybody else sees any others which could be moved, please PM a mod who's on duty  8)


----------



## 100004

Has to be Great Tits :lol: :lol: H


----------



## Biglol

Hi all

I heard a great sound this morning as I walked to work, a woodpecker hammering away high above. I'm not sure, but I think the sound is created in the throat, not by the bill striking wood. I live in Devon so we should be seeing swallows soon.


----------



## mandyandandy

When we lived in Mid Wales we used to have both types of Woodpeckers on our bird table every day, I love to just stand in the kitchen watching them. Where we store the van just outside Corby, Northants there are Red Kites over head all the time, magnificent to see them come down and rise again. 

While cycling around the canals just outside Brugge last year my son stopped by a tree and asked what a bird was that just sat very still , well did he regret asking.  

It was a green Woodpecker absolutely gorgeous, I made them stand there and not move for at least 10mins which just about killed the 16 and 8 year old, Andy just puts up with it as it gives him a rest! We also spotted on the same ride some huge black birds sat in groups in the trees but never did work out what they were, not Crows or Rooks and not water birds. 

Excellent idea for new topic

Mandy


----------



## badger

I love wild life...............

PRESERVE WILDLIFE...........PICKLE A SQUIRREL!!

Incidently the reports of Red Kite sitings around the M42 (Jn 10 area) Is....I believe...because this was one of the "secret" release areas, when trying to re-establish the bird.......


----------



## Suenliam

If any of you travel through Galloway there is a Red Kite Trail where you are bound to see lots of them - particularly at the feeding point near Crossmichael (someone will give the correct address!). We never see them the Dumfries side of the Region  . Sky too full of buzzards and seagulls I think. 

On the subject of green woodpeckers - the municipal campsite at Castre in south west France has them by the bucket load. Couldn't believe what I was seeing - they sit on the fence posts or march across the roadway in front of you. Well I suspose they are there all year and we are only visitors. I have yet to hear one drumming on the trees there though. The nuthatches make all the noise on that site  

Only 4 weeks to go 'til we get another chance to see them.

Sue


----------



## Groper

Suenliam said:


> If any of you travel through Galloway there is a Red Kite Trail where you are bound to see lots of them - particularly at the feeding point near Crossmichael (someone will give the correct address!). We never see them the Dumfries side of the Region  . Sky too full of buzzards and seagulls I think.
> 
> On the subject of green woodpeckers - the municipal campsite at Castre in south west France has them by the bucket load. Couldn't believe what I was seeing - they sit on the fence posts or march across the roadway in front of you. Well I suspose they are there all year and we are only visitors. I have yet to hear one drumming on the trees there though. The nuthatches make all the noise on that site
> 
> Only 4 weeks to go 'til we get another chance to see them.
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue

Green woodpeckers very rarely drum they leave that to the great spotted and lesser spotted woodpeckers.They feed mainly on the ground ,ants apparently being their preferred diet.

Clive


----------



## kontikiJo

Excellent idea. I live in Gibraltar and wildlife on the rock is good. Last week I went birding and I saw black kites galore migrating from Africa, I also saw a hoopoe and a few patridges. Regards Jo


----------

